# Ihre Meinung ist uns wichtig



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos/as.

Me gustaría preguntarles por esta frase que viene a ser como que "Su opinión es importante para nosotros".
Me surge la duda de porque se usa "uns" (acusativo o dativo de wir) después de verbo copulativo. Había leído por algun lado que con verbo sein, bleiben,... siempre se usa todo en nominativo, ¿no?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hay unos cuantos adjectivos que necesitan el dativo, entre ellos "neu" (Das ist mir neu), "egal" (Das ist mir egal) y tambien "wichtig" (Das ist mir wichtig). Aquí hay una lista: 
Liste: Adjektive mit Dativ

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Susana. No me había dado cuenta de eso y mira que lo estudie. 
Una cosita. En los ejemplos que pones ¿qué sería "Eso para mí es nuevo/igual/importante"?
Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Perdona, pero no entiendo muy bien esa pregunta.
Porque "Eso para mí es nuevo/igual/importante" = "Das ist mir neu/egal/wichtig"
¿Es que quieres dar mas énfasis al "eso"? ¿O a otra parte de la frase?


----------



## davlar

Perdon. Quería preguntar ¿como traducirías las frases ejemplo que has puesto?

Gracias.


----------



## uress

No entiendo tu dua. Eso es totalmente lo mismo como en el espanol: 
_Das ist *mir *wichtig.
Eso es importante *para mi*._ Porque usas _para mi_ y no dices solo _Eso es importante_???


----------



## davlar

Uress con permiso, creo que tiene que haber diferencia que digas:

Das ist wichtig.
Das ist mir wichtig.

¿Se podría decir "Das ist wichtig für mich"?

Solo por confirmar: "Das ist mir neu" ¿qué es "Eso es nuevo para mi"?

El problema es que yo no entendía porque se usaba un Dativo con un verbo copulativo. Simplemente no me percate que venía del adjetivo, tal como Susana apunto, en lugar de venir del verbo

Saludos,

davlar


----------



## uress

Si, y la diferencia es exactamente la misma: con o sin "para mi".

Für mich: si, possible. Pero usamos mas lo "mir".

"Das ist mir neu" "Eso es nuevo para mi"? (Para t puede ser algo que sabes ya.....

Porque no usar dativo????


----------



## bwprius

uress said:


> Si, y la diferencia es exactamente la misma: con o sin "para mi".
> 
> Für mich: si, possible. Pero usamos mas lo "mir".
> 
> "Das ist mir neu" "Eso es nuevo para mi"? (Para t puede ser algo que sabes ya.....
> 
> Porque no usar dativo????




uress, als "Senior Member" ist dir aber schon klar, dass das spanische "mi" nur dann ohne Tilde auf dem "i" geschrieben wird, wenn es ein Possessivpronomen ist ...? Was in deinen Beiträgen allerdings nicht der Fall ist.


----------

